# Window Drop Reset Help!!!



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok so I know how to do it, but it isn't resetting. I
-Turned ignition on
-window down
-window up
-let go
-hold for 5 seconds
-ignition off
I did this several times and I got nowhere. It fixed the 1 up for both windows tho:sly:.
So I tried holding for 15 seconds....nothing
Then with the door open....nothing
Then I unhooked the battery for 10 minutes and tried up down 5 seconds....nothing
Did the battery thing again with the door open.....nothing.
I know its not the micro switch because the lights work fine and there is no door open buzzer when I drive....I think I just found a grey hair and I'm only 20....damn you German Engineering!!!
Anyone?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

oh and I forgot to mention that the 1 up/down works on both windows and the ps window does the drop. Its just the ds:screwy:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

When I reset mine, all I do is put them in the up position, let go, and hold for five seconds (try it with the ignition off) key in "on" position


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

put your key in your driver's side lock. i forget if it is lock or unlock, but turn and hold it in one of those directions until the window goes all the way down, then hold it for a moment. then do the opposite until the window is fully closed. after that see if they work, if not do the window switch holding. always works for me.


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> oh and I forgot to mention that the 1 up/down works on both windows and the ps window does the drop. Its just the ds:screwy:


I dealt with this just recently. I had to get a new battery, and in doing so the windows got reset. I did the 5-sec hold thing and that fixed the auto up/down on both doors and the drop on my driver door, but my passenger window still didn't auto drop until I replaced the microswitch. However, my overhead light also didn't come on when that door opened, so I don't know if that's necessarily your problem.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I'm lost on this one.
Zig, Chris said to try the key and it didn't work for me.
I've done it before in the past with no problems, maybe I'll let it go the rest of the week and try it when I come back from school on Friday


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

In the car with the key turned to "ON" (engine doesn't necessarily have to be running), lower both windows all the way then hit down again and hold for 5-10 secs. This should reset "bottom." You may have to redo the one-touch up/down after this by doing all-the-way-down, all-the-way-up, hold up for 5 secs as you did previously.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lite1979 said:


> In the car with the key turned to "ON" (engine doesn't necessarily have to be running), lower both windows all the way then hit down again and hold for 5-10 secs. This should reset "bottom." You may have to redo the one-touch up/down after this by doing all-the-way-down, all-the-way-up, hold up for 5 secs as you did previously.


So you have to rest the bottom too? I thought they all were taken care of at the same time:screwy:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I've never had to reset a top and bottom. My reset process:

Roll windows all the way up.
Roll window down all the way.
Hold the button in the down position for 10-30seconds


I think that's all I would do. IIRC I had the key in the 'ON' position but I don't think that part really matters. as long as it's on or the car is started


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm I'll try that when I get home Friday. I just think it's odd the ps works but not the ds. You think the same procedure would work on both sides. And it worked last time I tried it. Same way both sides.


----------

